# HELP, Apply for teaching jobs



## manorpat (Feb 19, 2017)

Hey

I am moving to Thailand in August 2017. I have a BS(psychology) and a TEFL certification. I unfortunately will not be able to provide official documentation of my BS(psychology) until Dec 2017 but I can provide a full academic transcript with my completed units.

Is this ok when applying for jobs to teach english in Bangkok come August 2017? 

If anyone can please shed some light on this it would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Martinsyam (Jul 28, 2016)

Yes should be ok , as you can prove all your certs , another thing that can help is your disclosure form , I brought mine over from the UK , one was disclosure Scotland and the other was my police report , goes a long way if you have them here in Thailand, not to sure what your country does , just getting your police report helps


----------



## Xynoplas2 (Jan 4, 2017)

As far as I know, there are two components: getting a teaching visa and landing the job.
The BS is more important for the visa than getting the job, as apparently even golf instructors need BS degrees in order to teach (no offense intended to golf pros of course).


----------

